# Hello from France



## Korto (May 22, 2018)

Here to discuss and learn, i'm using Logic Pro X and Albion I (redux not the last version) and interested in orchestral knowledge amongst many other things.

Korto


----------



## ChristianM (May 22, 2018)

Bienvenue à toi !
Christian


----------



## Loïc D (May 22, 2018)

Bienvenue


----------



## Manaberry (May 22, 2018)

Welcome l'ami


----------



## ghandizilla (May 24, 2018)

Albion Legacy, c'était bien, très humain, légèrement imparfait, tout ce qui manque à Albion ONE.

De plus en plus de français sur ce forum, ça fait plaisir  Bienvenue sur VI-C !


----------



## Vardaro (May 25, 2018)

As an expat Brit living in France (d*mn Brexit!) j'écrit un français avec de "nombreux petits fautes" qui correspondent à mon accent "à couppper au coutttea"


----------



## Mars (May 25, 2018)

Je pense qu'on peut demander un subforum Français  

We want a french sub :D


----------



## ghandizilla (May 25, 2018)

Your desires are orders.

There, two french subs:


----------



## Mars (May 25, 2018)

Make it a "jambon fromage" and I'm in !


----------



## ghandizilla (May 25, 2018)

With or without beurre?

*talking to the sub* How does it feel to be beurré? Does it feel blurred?


----------



## ghandizilla (May 25, 2018)

Salade and loukoums?


----------



## Illico (May 25, 2018)

Bienvenue Korto, 

You'll find lots of information in VI Control forum.


----------



## ein fisch (May 26, 2018)

Yo korto, welcome


----------



## Akarin (May 26, 2018)

Salut depuis la Suisse


----------



## damcry (May 26, 2018)

Mars said:


> Je pense qu'on peut demander un subforum Français
> 
> We want a french sub :D


I agree


----------

